# [FREE][APP] + [H/W MOD] [4.0.3+] PodMode - Connect your Android device to iPod dock/car audio interface



## spadival

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Base:: Other

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Carrier:: N/A

Requires Root:: No

Source:: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.spadival.podmode
*Description*

PodMode lets you connect your USB OTG enabled Android device to an iPhone Speaker/Clock Radio dock or car audio interface (30-pin only, not the new lightning connector).










*SOFTWARE+HARDWARE REQUIREMENT*
Android *4.0.3* device with *USB OTG capability* and with the Android Open Accessory framework intact (Some device manufacturers strip this out). You can use this great app to check).
*A Custom DIY cable* made up of simple, readily available components (*See 2nd post for details and schematic*).










*FEATURES*

No root required.
Plug and Play - When you plug in the custom cable, the app will launch automatically in one of the 2 remote modes(decided by the accessory).
*Simple Remote Mode:*
Speaker and Clock radio docks usually work in this mode.
You can play and control media in any 3rd party media app that support media buttons.
Preference to set the default media app to launch and control.

*Advanced Remote Mode:*
Car audio interfaces usually work in this mode.
Displays currently playing song info on the car audio system's screen.
Currently, *ONLY supports in-app playback/control of music stored on your device.*
Filter by Playlist/Genre/Artist/Album/Song

Supports 30-pin accessories that play analog audio ONLY (Not digital audio) and communicate via serial lines(not USB). If your Android device supports USB Audio, you can always plug in a USB DAC and take the audio output from there.
Wakelock preference - some devices can't supply USB host power in screen off/power save mode. OR if you want the screen on when the app is running.
*CREDITS*

@ksksue - Android USB Serial Driver
*TESTED ON* (Please help me expand this list further.)

*Android devices*
el cheapo Chinese tablet with OTG.
Samsung Galaxy SIII

*Accessories*
iDreamMaker Clock/Radio - I managed to get the app enabled features like the weather display. But I haven't included this as the code was a 5-minute hack that only got the weather for my local area.
Hyundai Accent RB 2012
Griffin iFM Radio receiver (Connection only, to-do:App enabled tuning )



*Screenshots*


screenshot1 by spadival, on Flickr


screenshot2 by spadival, on Flickr


screenshot3 by spadival, on Flickr

*WARNING: DO THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK. I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE IF YOU SHORT WIRES AND DAMAGE THE DEVICE/ACCESSORY*

*COMPONENT LIST*
PL2303HX or FTDI USB to serial TTL cable WITH 3.3v supply - I also managed to get one from a Nokia CA-42 cable as shown here - but pretty hard to break the plastic shell encasing.
30-pin extension cable with at least 16 cords inside (not ones that just charge/sync) or Podsocket breakout
Aux audio cable. If from a headphone cable, be sure to burn off the coating as shown here.
Assorted sacrificial offerings of USB cables for their male plugs/female sockets.
USB OTG cable.
*NOTES*

I am not going to tell you how to solder and what equipment you need (Get a multimeter at least!!). I have never soldered or used a multimeter before this, so hardly an expert! Plenty of guides out there to help you in the learning process.
Pinout numbers may be reversed on the pod socket (see last column here).
Most of these extension cables have pinout numbers on both male/female end PCB and all the wires are color-coded.
You can pry open the plastic casing without breaking it..or you can break the male end and trace the pinouts to their respective colour-coded wires. Since I didn't want the 5-6 unused wires hanging loose, I preferred to rip everything out and solder only the essential wires directly to the female socket PCB.
Make sure USB to serial is 3.3v and NOT 5v.
30-pin extension cable manufacturers usually have the digital(1) and analog (audio) ground(2) pins shorted in order to scrimp on one lousy extra wire. But my untrained ear hasn't noticed any major interference. Minor interference I hear only when audio is paused is probably from the crappy LCD display on my el-cheapo tablet.
USB Y Cable isn't strictly necessary, but useful for devices that allow OTG charging.
*Schematic*

*Pinout from http://pinouts.ru/Po...od_pinout.shtml*


pinouts by spadival, on Flickr

*Top view and Front view: Note how pins 1 & 2 are shorted. Ideally, they shouldn't be.*

pinout2 by spadival, on Flickr

*Link to largest size pic*

PodMode cable_schematic by spadival, on Flickr


----------

